# Over hunting is a b****



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

We dont have what you guys in the UK call pheasnt here, the closest animal to a pheasnt that we have here is the black francolin, and due to over hunting - in the next hunting season we will not be shooting these beutiful and tastey birds. Just another one for the list of game we cant touch here... dammit here in israel we had the most awesome animals, we used to have ostrages less then 100 years ago ! The deer population is going down... the antilope population as well.... wild goats are almost no where to be seen. Im asking all hunters, and not only slingshot hunters - dont let this happen where you live.... when you see an invasive specie, shoot ! I cant suggest you to do the same with poachers, but i know what i would do to poachers....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alas, this seems to be an all too familiar occurrence.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

WoodPigeon said:


> .... when you see an invasive specie, shoot !


...don't even give em' the chance to settle...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > .... when you see an invasive specie, shoot !
> ...


A bit late for that with the hogs here... the situation with them here is worst then the situation in texas...


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

In Australia we have a huge wild boar problem but the greenies are trying to make it illegal to shoot or trap or dog. But if you let them run wild they will destroy one of the most unique ecosystems in the word.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

New dog old tricks said:


> In Australia we have a huge wild boar problem but the greenies are trying to make it illegal to shoot or trap or dog. But if you let them run wild they will destroy one of the most unique ecosystems in the word.


Here in addition to the "greenies" we have a very small community of hunters....


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Only 4 BIG cats left... (im not sure what type of tigers these are but the wildlife depertment here is tracking them and keeping them safe by keeping the whole deal a secret)

The main problems here are : Wild boars, golden jackels and common myna birds... we also have small problems with small groups of hyna...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

WoodPigeon said:


> Only 4 BIG cats left... (im not sure what type of tigers these are but the wildlife depertment here is tracking them and keeping them safe by keeping the whole deal a secret)
> 
> The main problems here are : Wild boars, golden jackels and common myna birds... we also have small problems with small groups of hyna...


...and Haretzim


----------



## cuzinray (Nov 25, 2014)

Lord, save us. I thought only the US was being invaded. Upstate New York,( not damn New York City) has more than its share of invasives too. We even now have documented proof that the mountian lion has been reintroduced. Hogs and bears are becoming problems as they expand their range. Farmers (NY's biggest industry is farming) are getting hurt in the wallet.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

cuzinray said:


> Lord, save us. I thought only the US was being invaded. Upstate New York,( not **** New York City) has more than its share of invasives too. We even now have documented proof that the mountian lion has been reintroduced. Hogs and bears are becoming problems as they expand their range. Farmers (NY's biggest industry is farming) are getting hurt in the wallet.


Well we dont have mountain lions and bears but we do have hogs and we have predators that invaid us... jackels


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Coyotes are so thick, they are now coming into towns and cities. Man is taking up all the habitat for the animals, with urban sprawl and farming up to the roads. The red tail hawk is a protected species which is sad because they have no predators. These hawks eat a lot of small game. We used to have several guys hunt coyotes until unemployment, high gas and ammunition prices sky rocketed. No till farming had also contributed to no habitat for the wild game. I see the farmers side of the story, I'm just stating facts.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Tag said:


> Coyotes are so thick, they are now coming into towns and cities. Man is taking up all the habitat for the animals, with urban sprawl and farming up to the roads. The red tail hawk is a protected species which is sad because they have no predators. These hawks eat a lot of small game. We used to have several guys hunt coyotes until unemployment, high gas and ammunition prices sky rocketed. No till farming had also contributed to no habitat for the wild game. I see the farmers side of the story, I'm just stating facts.


The problem with coyotes and jackels is not that they come into cities, its the amount of diseases that they carry, when my nephew was on a school trip to the dead sea a coyote was shot by a parent of one of the kids there because it had raibies signs... im glad that we dont have here ***** and armadillos and all of those bags of raibies...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Here on Vancouver Island, we have lots of bears and cougars. There are also wolves, but they generally are not a problem as they avoid human habitation. I am a fan of these large carnivores. Yep, they can be a serious problem when they move into urban areas. And then they have to be eliminated. When I am out in the bush, I take precautions and am prepared to defend myself if necessary. But I would not want to see them eliminated.

But the worst problem here is the urban deer. The dern things have invaded the cities, destroying gardens and generally being a pest. They have even attacked and injured a few dogs. But any municipal authority that suggests a cull is deluged with pro-deer propaganda. Culling them could provide nutritious food for the poor and homeless all over the island ... but folks would rather spend huge amounts of money "protecting" the deer ... go figure.

A few years ago one of the local hospitals became overrun with rabbits ... pets that folks no longer wanted were just released on the grounds. They became a real health hazard and finally the Health Authority hired someone to come in and kill them all. But the local university is similarly over run, with major damage to the grounds. When a cull was suggested, the meat to be given to the homeless shelters, there was a huge stink. A collection was taken that gathered thousands of dollars. Many of the bunnies were trapped and shipped to a "shelter" in Texas!!! Some others were sent to a "shelter" out in the country ... these promptly escaped and were shot by a neighboring farmer. People were willing to donate thousands of dollars to "save the bunnies" but not one cent to help feed the poor. Amazing ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

cuzinray said:


> Lord, save us. I thought only the US was being invaded. Upstate New York,( not **** New York City) has more than its share of invasives too. We even now have documented proof that the mountian lion has been reintroduced. Hogs and bears are becoming problems as they expand their range. Farmers (NY's biggest industry is farming) are getting hurt in the wallet.


Yeah, man...here in WNY, we have bear coming up from PA, & the great lakes are slowly being inundated with Asian carp which are devastating native species. I go mushroom hunting in Letchworth state park, & Zoar Valley in the fall, & I've seen some type of large cat skat in the ladder, & bear skat in the former...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> Here on Vancouver Island, we have lots of bears and cougars. There are also wolves, but they generally are not a problem as they avoid human habitation. I am a fan of these large carnivores. Yep, they can be a serious problem when they move into urban areas. And then they have to be eliminated. When I am out in the bush, I take precautions and am prepared to defend myself if necessary. But I would not want to see them eliminated.
> 
> But the worst problem here is the urban deer. The dern things have invaded the cities, destroying gardens and generally being a pest. They have even attacked and injured a few dogs. But any municipal authority that suggests a cull is deluged with pro-deer propaganda. Culling them could provide nutritious food for the poor and homeless all over the island ... but folks would rather spend huge amounts of money "protecting" the deer ... go figure.
> 
> ...


Im starting to think that im the lucky one.. i never saw a bear in the wild - and im glad i didnt. Wolves are here as well but not a threat to humans only sheep and goats get hurt from time to time, wolves are shot here in mean of pest control by sheep farmers. Go figure those bunny shelters... here we got what i call feral rabbits, domastcated rabbits that eaither got realeaed or ran away but they are not common in all of the country and i let the dogs kill them (and keep the meat), in these areas everyone has a dog (i dont live in the city) so the consern of peopole here its not if to help the bunnies but its if to let the dog keep them after they are dead or if to take the meat 
And about those deer, they sure could help to feed the poor if someone in your area were to raise the awernes about the subject. Sorry for any misspells


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> We dont have what you guys in the UK call pheasnt here, the closest animal to a pheasnt that we have here is the black francolin, and due to over hunting - in the next hunting season we will not be shooting these beutiful and tastey birds. Just another one for the list of game we cant touch here... dammit here in israel we had the most awesome animals, we used to have ostrages less then 100 years ago ! The deer population is going down... the antilope population as well.... wild goats are almost no where to be seen. Im asking all hunters, and not only slingshot hunters - dont let this happen where you live.... when you see an invasive specie, shoot ! I cant suggest you to do the same with poachers, but i know what i would do to poachers....


I wish somebody would go maybe 500 miles to your northeast and start hunting that invasive species called the ISIS. I'm not even sure what kind of animal those things are most closely related to.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > We dont have what you guys in the UK call pheasnt here, the closest animal to a pheasnt that we have here is the black francolin, and due to over hunting - in the next hunting season we will not be shooting these beutiful and tastey birds. Just another one for the list of game we cant touch here... dammit here in israel we had the most awesome animals, we used to have ostrages less then 100 years ago ! The deer population is going down... the antilope population as well.... wild goats are almost no where to be seen. Im asking all hunters, and not only slingshot hunters - dont let this happen where you live.... when you see an invasive specie, shoot ! I cant suggest you to do the same with poachers, but i know what i would do to poachers....
> ...


I think they are between monkeys and apes. But now serously - isis are not a real threat to anyone, if they become a danger to israel all of us know that the idf is more then capable to take them down, the only reason hamas wasent taken down is not because of power issuse but because of "innocent" terrorists being killed and making a whole media exploasion... isis are just recognized because of the brutal videos but they dont have that much power at all.... and im really sorry if that ylwould hurt anyone but i think that obama is a pussy for not sending troops to fight....


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I think where I live we have more problems with invasive non-native plant species than animals.

The non-native plants cause a reduction in favorable animals.

For example, in New Mexico (and a lot of other places where water is scarce) river and stream edges are choked with SaltCedar (tamarisk).

SaltCedar suck up water and grow much faster and thicker than native species, and they leave deposits of salt on the ground and back into the water.

It's common for the state of Texas to have lawsuits pending in the supreme court against New Mexico because not enough water is being delivered to the state of Texas via the Pecos and Rio Grande rivers, and the water that is delivered is too salty for its intended use for farming, cattle, and wildlife.

Counties in New Mexico are bearing the burden of millions of dollars in attempts to eradicate SaltCedar from the banks of these rivers.

Where did the SaltCedar come from? In the 1800s it was brought over from Asia as an ornamental plant.

Here in Colorado and also in Wyoming and other area states in the spring can be seen acre after acre of pretty yellow flowers, until you look a little closer and see that it is actually Leafy Spurge.

No native animals eat it, it has a foul and bitter sap.

It crowds out other species that native animals DO eat, meaning less of the desirable animals.

Again, in the 1800s it was brought over from Europe and Asia, but this time by accident mixed in with seeds being brought over intentionally.

And these are just a couple of examples out of plenty!





 [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1090CKi_Lzo


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

WoodPigeon said:


> We dont have what you guys in the UK call pheasnt here, the closest animal to a pheasnt that we have here is the black francolin, and due to over hunting - in the next hunting season we will not be shooting these beutiful and tastey birds. Just another one for the list of game we cant touch here... dammit here in israel we had the most awesome animals, we used to have ostrages less then 100 years ago ! The deer population is going down... the antilope population as well.... wild goats are almost no where to be seen. Im asking all hunters, and not only slingshot hunters - dont let this happen where you live.... when you see an invasive specie, shoot ! I cant suggest you to do the same with poachers, but i know what i would do to poachers....


No chance of pheasant disappearing over here mate thousands are released every season for the posh hunters among us to shoot. We just pick off he stragglers


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Charles said:


> A few years ago one of the local hospitals became overrun with rabbits ... pets that folks no longer wanted were just released on the grounds. They became a real health hazard and finally the Health Authority hired someone to come in and kill them all. But the local university is similarly over run, with major damage to the grounds. When a cull was suggested, the meat to be given to the homeless shelters, there was a huge stink. A collection was taken that gathered thousands of dollars. Many of the bunnies were trapped and shipped to a "shelter" in Texas!!! Some others were sent to a "shelter" out in the country ... these promptly escaped and were shot by a neighboring farmer. People were willing to donate thousands of dollars to "save the bunnies" but not one cent to help feed the poor. Amazing ....


The sad thing is bunnies are cute but poor people aren't. Cute wins in too many peoples' minds because they don't want to thing of not-cute.

Cute, huh?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > We dont have what you guys in the UK call pheasnt here, the closest animal to a pheasnt that we have here is the black francolin, and due to over hunting - in the next hunting season we will not be shooting these beutiful and tastey birds. Just another one for the list of game we cant touch here... dammit here in israel we had the most awesome animals, we used to have ostrages less then 100 years ago ! The deer population is going down... the antilope population as well.... wild goats are almost no where to be seen. Im asking all hunters, and not only slingshot hunters - dont let this happen where you live.... when you see an invasive specie, shoot ! I cant suggest you to do the same with poachers, but i know what i would do to poachers....
> ...


These birds are not mirgrating right ? Maybe i should invest in bringing them to israel...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No mate. They are bred then gamekeepers rear them in their thousands in pens. They are then released just before the season starts. People with a lot of money pay a hell of a lot to shoot them with shotguns. I just pick off the stragglers that stray onto nearby land. This happens every year with the ones that survive the season breed in the wild


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> No mate. They are bred then gamekeepers rear them in their thousands in pens. They are then released just before the season starts. People with a lot of money pay a **** of a lot to shoot them with shotguns. I just pick off the stragglers that stray onto nearby land. This happens every year with the ones that survive the season breed in the wild


So i just might bring some here... living birds might be expensive to ship but it might pay off if i would get 400 of them


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not sure how legal it is to introduce an invasive species mate? Be careful


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well when i was in israel i put a hurting on the big eared coyotes you have over there they were always comeing into base camp and geting into mres and you have to fight them at the water buffalos to get water.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well when i was in israel i put a hurting on the big eared coyotes you have over there they were always comeing into base camp and geting into mres and you have to fight them at the water buffalos to get water.


Are you sure they were not jackels ? We do have small groups of coyotes but not alot of them... i think it might have been eaither a jackel or a fox.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> I'm not sure how legal it is to introduce an invasive species mate? Be careful


Im going to check the legality of letimg them rome free... the great thing is that they would have here many predators so i dont think they would get out of control. They would be a nice addition, the only native specie in my area from the pheasnt family is the chukar and i dont think the pheasnt would bother them...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Here on Vancouver Island, we have lots of bears and cougars. There are also wolves, but they generally are not a problem as they avoid human habitation. I am a fan of these large carnivores. Yep, they can be a serious problem when they move into urban areas. And then they have to be eliminated. When I am out in the bush, I take precautions and am prepared to defend myself if necessary. But I would not want to see them eliminated.
> 
> But the worst problem here is the urban deer. The dern things have invaded the cities, destroying gardens and generally being a pest. They have even attacked and injured a few dogs. But any municipal authority that suggests a cull is deluged with pro-deer propaganda. Culling them could provide nutritious food for the poor and homeless all over the island ... but folks would rather spend huge amounts of money "protecting" the deer ... go figure.
> 
> ...


Don't get me started as you would end up kicking me off this forum, lets just say that some folks are so stupid they should not be allowed to live......and I say that with love and compassion !

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent reply wII, the comedian Ron White said it perfectly "YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID". I still think the leaders tighten their ties so tight it shuts off oxygen to the brain causing Dumbness, I mean Numbness.


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

cuzinray said:


> Lord, save us. I thought only the US was being invaded. Upstate New York,( not **** New York City) has more than its share of invasives too. We even now have documented proof that the mountian lion has been reintroduced. Hogs and bears are becoming problems as they expand their range. Farmers (NY's biggest industry is farming) are getting hurt in the wallet.


Amen dude, I was out bagging squirrels and I picked up one from under a tree, and when I looked up there was a mountain loin 5 feet away from me. I chased him off, but there taking root in New York.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

People these days piss me off a lot and the anti hunter is right at the top. They ought to open a hunting season on anti-hunters IMO.

The way I see it, if you are anti-hunter you better be a genuine full-time vegetarian. People who think meat comes on foam trays wrapped in plastic warp and dont seem to think something died to get that meat on the foam tray are retards. If you arent up to killing and processing your own meat, that is ok. A bit on the wimp side of life and flagged for first to die should the stores run empty, but that is fine by me. But dont tell me I have to be a wimp too.

The next group to push my button are the folks who seem to think hunting laws do not apply to them. Even some of the people on this site are guilty of that. You can read all the game rules from the federal level to each single state and you arent going to find anywhere that you can take all the "Game Animals" you want, with non approved means (slingshot) and likely without a hunting license. The term "Game Animal" refers to animals which are protected by seasons and have limits. In my part Texas, squirrels dont have any seasons or bag limits and you can take them until you are full. Cool right? But you cant shoot them in your back yard while living in the city limits. All Im saying is if you dont follow the laws, game or civil, you need to look at yourself a bit closer.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you weren't attacked Prototype.X.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Laws are only made to keep the honest person honest. Locks on an entry door right next to a piece of glass window, only keeps the honest person out. Common sense is a thing of the past for some people. We used pellet guns to control the crows and squirrels when I was younger. We used a trap to catch fox, because other than a bow and arrow we didn't feel safe shooting a gun capable of killing an animal that large. They need quit making more stupid laws and enforce the ones they have. An honest person doesn't break the old laws. Well I feel better(-:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i watched a show on one of the nature channels that said there are more deer in north america right now than there was before the pilgrims landed,they cost millions every year in damage to property,cars hitting them in the road,spreading disease,i forget how many car accidents are caused every year because they feed and hang out near the roads


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > WoodPigeon said:
> ...


Obama doesn't need to send troops ! Our troops need to stay at home where they belong for now , they have done enough fighting .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I just feel that some people preach a good sermon.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

WoodPigeon said:


> Here in addition to the "greenies" we have a very small community of hunters....


what is a "greenie" please excuse my lack of knowledge on the subject :hmm: :iono:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me issue a kindly caution. This is not the appropriate place for a full bore political discussion. Yep, we can b!tch and moan about the politics of hunting. But please, let us keep it pretty circumscribed. There are lots of places on the internet for political discussions, but this is not one of them. We would like to keep the potential for animosity to a minimum. Thanks for your understanding.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Here in addition to the "greenies" we have a very small community of hunters....
> ...


People that are against hunting.


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Charles said:


> Here on Vancouver Island, we have lots of bears and cougars. There are also wolves, but they generally are not a problem as they avoid human habitation. I am a fan of these large carnivores. Yep, they can be a serious problem when they move into urban areas. And then they have to be eliminated. When I am out in the bush, I take precautions and am prepared to defend myself if necessary. But I would not want to see them eliminated.
> 
> But the worst problem here is the urban deer. The dern things have invaded the cities, destroying gardens and generally being a pest. They have even attacked and injured a few dogs. But any municipal authority that suggests a cull is deluged with pro-deer propaganda. Culling them could provide nutritious food for the poor and homeless all over the island ... but folks would rather spend huge amounts of money "protecting" the deer ... go figure.
> 
> ...


Hear! Hear! Charles Spot on and also sad how out of touch with the circle of the food chain some folks are.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

WoodPigeon said:


> I cant suggest you to do the same with poachers, but i know what i would do to poachers....


Little garlic, little olive oil...


----------

